# FR: the way he walks



## JoeTab

Récemment, je perds la tête en cherchant le moyen correct d'exprimer _the way [blank] [verb]_. As in:

_La façon/manière *qu'*il marche est très attirante.
La façon/manière *à laquelle* il marche est très attirante.
La façon/manière *de laquelle* il marche est très attirante._

Laquelle phrase d'entre celles-là est correcte? En plus, est-ce que l'emploi est différent dans des positions différentes dans la phrase?

_Ce gars-là, il marche *d'*une façon/manière très attirante.
Ce gars-là, il marche *à* une façon/manière très attirante._

Je sais que c'est un trop grand bombardement de questions, mais enfin, est-il même nécessaire, l'emploi de _une_? Peut-on (ou doit-on) l'omettre?


----------



## yuechu

Pour les trois premières phrases, il faudrait dire "La façon (ou manière) + *dont* il marche..."


----------



## olivier68

La façon _*dont*_ il marche 

_Ce gars-là, il marche *d'*une façon/manière très attirante.  
Ce gars-là, il marche *à* une façon/manière très attirante._


----------



## JoeTab

yuechu said:


> il faudrait dire "la façon (ou manière) + *dont* il marche..."


Ah, merci beaucoup ! J'ai toujours des problèmes en les différer.



olivier68 said:


> La façon _*dont*_ il marche
> 
> _Ce gars-là, il marche *d'*une façon/manière très attirante.
> Ce gars-là, il marche *à* une façon/manière très attirante._


Merci beaucoup ! Est-ce qu'il existe certains contextes dans lesquels on devrait utiliser _à _pour _manière_ ou _façon_?


----------



## olivier68

"_à la façon/manière de_" est envisageable comme comparatif explicite.


----------



## Terio

Grammaticalement, la tournure _Ce gars-là, il marche d'une façon très attirante _est correcte. 

Mais je pense qu'on dirait plutôt : _Ce gars-là, il a une façon de marcher très attirante._


----------



## JoeTab

olivier68 said:


> comparatif explicite


Désolé, mais je ne connais pas ce terme. Que signifie-t-il?


Terio said:


> je pense qu'on dirait plutôt : _Ce gars-là, il a une façon de marcher très attirante._


Merci beaucoup ! Quelquefois je me retrouve à écrire une phrase très sophistiquée tandis qu'il y a une plus couramment utilisée qui ressemble même plus à l'anglaise...


----------



## Maître Capello

JoeTab said:


> La façon/manière *qu'*il marche est très attirante.


C'est un calque de l'anglais, incorrect en français.



JoeTab said:


> Est-ce qu'il existe certains contextes dans lesquels on devrait utiliser _à _pour _manière_ ou _façon_?


Oui, par exemple : _Je le reconnais de loin *à* sa façon de marcher._


----------



## Bezoard

> JoeTab a dit:
> La façon/manière *qu'*il marche est très attirante.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est un calque de l'anglais, incorrect en français.
Click to expand...

Oui, mais qu'on peut facilement corriger :
_La façon/manière *qu'il a de marcher* est très attirante._


----------



## JoeTab

Bezoard said:


> La façon/manière *qu'il a de marcher* est très attirante.


Ça fait également du sens. Ça, c'est pourquoi j'aime le français: si souple mais bien avec des règles (une chose qui manque terriblement l'anglais).


----------



## Terio

Encore plus simplement : Ce gars-là a une démarche très attirante.


----------



## JoeTab

Terio said:


> Ce gars-là a une démarche très attirante.


Ah. Bien que je m'habitue à l'addition des substantifs au lieu d'un verbe ou d'un gérondif, parfois ça passe complètement au-dessus de la tête !  Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Locape

olivier68 said:


> "_à la façon/manière de_" est envisageable comme comparatif explicite.


'Comparatif' = pour faire une comparaison ('comme ceci, cela'), 'explicite' = clair, précis (clear, explicit comparison).


----------



## JoeTab

Locape said:


> 'Comparatif' = pour faire une comparaison ('comme ceci, cela'), 'explicite' = clair, précis (clear, explicit comparison).


Donc on l'emploierait dans une phrase comme la suivante?

_Il marche à la façon des jeunes/ados. - _He walks like young people (do).


----------



## Locape

Je dirais que oui.


----------



## JoeTab

Merci


----------



## Al'x

JoeTab said:


> Donc on l'emploierait dans une phrase comme la suivante?
> 
> _Il marche à la façon des jeunes/ados. - _He walks like young people (do).


Il marche comme un ado' ou (à la rigueur) il marche à la manière des ados.


----------

